# Paprika bacon, How to make...



## bb53chevpro

This is how I make paprika bacon.

1- Cure your pork belly as you any other time. I use 100 grams of sea salt and 50 grams of sugar for every 1 kilogram of belly. Press this cure into belly making sure that all is covered well. Place into a ziploc bag, add any left over cure mix that didn't stick to the belly into bag. Remove all air, and zip closed. Place into fridge for 5 days, turning once a day.

2- the 5th day, remove from from bag and rinse any visible cure off of the bacon. DO NOT SOAK to reduce saltiness.

3-smoke for a longer time (normally 140 to 150 internal is good, but want more smoke without any more heat), cold smoke is better if you can. You want to almost over smoke the bacon at this time. Let cool and dry. Best if it gets chilled in fridge for a night.

4-place bacon into hot water and boil until fork goes into the meat nice any easy. With the boiling, you will loose all that extra saltiness and some of the smoke flavour.







5- When cooked (tender), remove from boiling water with care, place onto a clean dish towel, and quickly dry off the water. When dry and still HOT, place onto a sheet of waxed paper and spread Hungarian Paprika over the entire piece of bacon. (This must be done while the bacon is still hot). Fold the wax paper over the bacon and press paprika into bacon. Make sure that there is just enough paprike to cover the bacon. Too much paprika will be too strong. Wrap the entire piece of paprika bacon in waxed paper and let cool until cold enough to put into the fridge. Let chill in the fridge over night.




6-Remove from fridge, slice into 1/4 inch wide strips, place onto a slice of bread and enjoy.

I hope that this answers all the questions from some of my previous posts. If not, please ask and I will do my best to get then answered for you.


----------



## richtee

OMG abÃ¡lt szalonna!


----------



## smokebuzz

WOW, that looks good. I have heard rumer of some folks doing there ribs in a simaler way, sept they invert the boiling and smokeing.

GREAT JOB, i will be try'n it


----------



## white cloud

Thanks Andy, Sounds Great


----------



## pineywoods

Andy thanks for sharing the method it looks great!!


----------



## dadwith4daughters

Andy, happen to have 10lbs in the cure now. Will take some of that and give this a try. Thanks for clearing it up.


----------



## richoso1

Nice recipe, thank you.


----------



## chef_boy812

Wow this is exactly the recipe I have been looking for. Out East in Allentown all of the old butchers have died and there kids don't make it and most of them have ven lostt the recipe.

Points to you for helping me out. I need to figure out how to get some garlic in there, I remember when we ate it it had a big garlic hit along with the spice.

Now I have to make cabbage stuffed pixkled yellow peppers too.

Thanks,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Michael


----------



## cowgirl

Andy, that looks wonderful!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Do you have a favorite wood for the smoke? I gotta give this a try. :)


----------



## pantherfan83

No additional cooking?  You don't fry the bacon?


----------



## bb53chevpro

Thanks everyone...
  Chef- to add garlic flavour into it, before you put the bacon into the water, place the garlic into the water and boil it first, when garlic is cooked, add in the bacon. If you are looking for hungarian style cabbage roll recipe, I have a great one. We just made 92 rolls. Give me some time and I will post it if you are interested.

 Cowgirl, I only use hickory or ash for bacon. That is my pref.

 Panther, no additional cooking is needed since it is cured, smoked, and boiled.


----------



## cowgirl

Thanks Andy, sounds good.
Also, I'd be interested in that cabbage roll recipe if you get the time. Please.


----------



## walking dude

looking nice andy...........how bout some pics of that bad boy sliced up abit?


----------



## chef_boy812

we always ate it cold so the fat was like creamy butter, on swirly rye bread. the grammy made pickled banana peppers stuffed with shredded cabbage.

hungarian picnic.


----------



## richtee

Nope  cold outta the fridge...with good Hunky rye. And a side of pickled Hunky hot peppers and a beer. Heaven!


----------



## bmudd14474

Looks great.


----------



## curious aardvark

you could also get the garlick in there by mixing garlic powder with the original cure, or with the paprika. 

Never even heard of this stuff before. Pork belly is cheap. But is it worth all the processing ?


----------



## richtee

Only a Hunky may know  ;{)


----------



## curious aardvark

lol what's a hunky then ? 
Just thought you were spelling honky ironically :-)


----------



## walking dude

a person of Hungarian Descent...........paprika bacon was first made there......hungry is KNOW for its paprika.....the best comes from there.........or is that another thing you can't get in england..........LLOLOLOL


----------



## smokin365

engrish prease?


----------



## curious aardvark

lmao just because you only have the one good cheese and it apparently doesn't travel well ;-)

Paprika not a problem. lol 
We even have hungarians :-)


----------



## richtee

Only if we LET you  ;{) -

The Mad Hunky!


----------



## bb53chevpro

Well, just tasted it today.....Wow talk about melt in your mouth. It is well worth all of the work put into it. YUMMY.


----------



## walking dude

where's the Q-View of the sliced up bacon, dude~! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## yard dog

KÃ¶szÃ¶nÃ¶m rÃ[emoji]169[/emoji]szÃ[emoji]169[/emoji]re a paprika szalonna recept.


----------



## bb53chevpro

Ok, Ok, Steve, don't get your ?????? in a bunch....LOL


----------



## walking dude

thank you andy NICE!


----------



## richtee

MMmmMMmmMM! Where's my rye bread!?!?


----------



## bb53chevpro

Sorry Rich. I put it back in the fridge. That will be lunch for tomorrow (if the kids don't eat it all before I get some more).


----------



## curious aardvark

How can you POSSIBLY eat or condone the making of this stuff !
IT'S BEEN BOILED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Grab your pitchforks and torches boys, we've got us a hungarian to lynch !

_or.._

Was it simply a necessary part of the whole process ? 
Hmm, maybe hot water can be used in cooking - now there's a thing !


----------



## richtee

You'll find our necks tough to stretch  ;{)

Whaddia think... I "Low and slow in thin blue" my linguini? Of course it has a place.

 But it IS refreshing that you have been doing your homework here to find this example of a rather obscure process that seems to bolster your position. Keep up the good work! And DON'T even THINK of pulling the hotdog card... Heh!


----------



## chef_boy812

CA; Give it a rest!!!!!, pickin' on the que is one thing, and I can ignore the anti fat rants well enough, but LEAVE MY PEOPLE ALONE!!! I am second generation Hungarian and VERY proud of that, and I am dead sure you don't want to stumble down that path and say something you are going to regret. OK?!


----------



## richtee

LOL... Din't much bug me...other than the fact he forgot to capitalize Hungarian. Of course, I am willing to give more slack than usual... what with the driving on the wrong side of the road thing and stuff  ;{)


----------



## bb53chevpro

C A, Once you cure the belly the meat is dried out (salt pulls out all the fluids outs). When smoking the belly, it does not softenth e meat up enough. This should almost melt in your mouth. Therefore you have to put more moisture into the belly (the meat) to soften it.


----------



## Steven Madger

Do any of you Smokers have a recipe to make szolanna from Fat Back. When I was a kid my dad would heat the chunks over the grill until it would drip and then let it drip on rye bread with onions, peppers, tomato, and whatever else you wanted to add. The cost of buying it is outragous and me being a cheapo figured I could make my own. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------

